# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Comment se débarasser d'un animal dans le grenier? Sans le tuer!

## amnesie

Bon ça va pas hin!
On a un ou plusieurs squatteurs dans le grenier, tous les matins dès que je me réveille je l'entend se gratter, gazouiller, gambader .... Vu les gazouillements que j'ai cru entendre je ne pense pas que ça soti des rats. 
Loirs? Mais est ce que les loirs gazouillent?? 
Bref non pas qu'il me dérange forcément mais j'ai pas envie qu'il y ai un élevage là haut et qu'il défonce accessoirement toute la laine de verre. 
Comment je peux faire? 
Bien sûr soluce de mon père : mettre des tapettes ..... Ouais mais nan ....  ::

----------


## brigitte56

il existe des cages trappes pour petits animaux; c'est le même principe que pour les chats.sinon des produits répulsifs ou à ultrasons.

----------


## radis

moi aussi j'ai du monde dans mon grenier (me demande bien comment elle est arrivee la-haut, cette bete la ?) ... mais je ne sais pas non plus quelle bestiole ... alors comment on choisit une trappe ? si j'en prends une grande, et que c'est une souris, ca ne va pas declencher, si ? et si c'est une fouine, et que la trappe est trop petite ?

ca marche les repulsifs ? (parce que je n'ai jamais vu d'efficacite aux repulsifs pour chats !!)

et comme repulsif, parmi les "super" conseils que j'ai eu, on m'a dit de mettre de la litiere usagee de mon chat ?? quelqu'un a teste ??

----------


## Spirale

Pour les rats et les souris (et peut-être pour d'autres petites bêtes, je ne sais pas), l'huile essentielle d'eucalyptus a été chez moi très efficace  :Smile:

----------


## mustela-asbl

pour les fouines (je suis sûre) et sûrement pour les autres aussi toute odeur forte et artificielle fait l'affaire! genre un flacon de parfum merdique  :Stick Out Tongue:  ou de la naphtaline 

essayez de trouver les endroits ou ils se glissent dans la toiture, il doit y avoir un léger dépôt de graisse venant de leur pelage et imbibez les...

pour les fouines, il faut savoir qu'actuellement les femelles élèvent leurs petits... il sera plus difficile de les faire partir! mieux vaut les laisser éduquer leurs jeunes (c ça qui fait du bruit, les adultes sont discrets eux) puis les émanciper et ensuite chasser l'adulte à rebrousse pif. il faut compter mi mai voire juin pour être sûr que les jeunes soient devenus indépendants.

i

----------


## circe6217

et avant de les chasser débrouillez vous pour nous faire des tites photos des squatters!!

----------


## phacélie

> Bon ça va pas hin!
> On a un ou plusieurs squatteurs dans le grenier, tous les matins dès que je me réveille je l'entend se gratter, gazouiller, gambader .... Vu les gazouillements que j'ai cru entendre je ne pense pas que ça soti des rats. 
> Loirs? Mais est ce que les loirs gazouillent?? 
> Bref non pas qu'il me dérange forcément mais j'ai pas envie qu'il y ai un élevage là haut et qu'il défonce accessoirement toute la laine de verre. 
> Comment je peux faire? 
> Bien sûr soluce de mon père : mettre des tapettes ..... Ouais mais nan ....


loirs?
http://www.animaux-nature.com/loir.php
http://www.batraciens-reptiles.com/loir.mp3
ou lérots ?
http://eliomys.free.fr/lerot1.htm
( pour ton père : "chassés, piégés et exterminés, devenus aujourd'hui _espéce vulnérable,_ ils bénéficient d'une protection légale européenne (annexe III de la Convention de Berne : protection de tous les Gliridae : loirs, lérots, muscardins…mars 2000)
 Malheureusement cette convention est bafouée. Les pièges et appats empoisonnés sont utilisés et vendus en toute liberté dans les drogueries et sur internet au mépris des décisions européennes et avec l'accord du ministère français de l'agriculture et des forêts. (Il en est de même pour la réglementation de la chasse et de la pêche. En France, l'extermination des animaux est plus un sport qu'un délit).)

j'avais lu je ne sais où que qqun avait utilisé un de ces parfums d'ambiance à déclenchement périodique et automatique avec succès.

----------


## amnesie

Bon je vais vori avec chéri aujourd'hui si je peux pas le motiver à monter au grenier pour aller voir ce que c'est comme poilu!
Moi je suis pas rassurée pour y aller ... y'a des araignées ^^

----------


## phacélie

des nouvelles ?

----------


## blush

Je suis sur que ce sont des loirs ! mdr ca gazouilles et ca fais un bouquant quand ca jouent ensemble !

----------


## amnesie

Bha ma foi on ne l'entend plus depuis quelques jours ..... alors on va attendre un peu et puis on va aller faire un tour dans le grenier voir si tout la laine de verre n'est pas défoncée ^^ Si y'a pas vraiment de dégât on leur foutra la paix tant pis  :Smile:

----------

